# Iver Johnson Truss frame Bicycle



## 2jakes (Jan 22, 2014)

Arrived today...





Head tube is Green color...frame & fenders are Maroon.




 




...................................................................  Troxel saddle.













Handlebars : I-J
_ "Iver Johnson"_ is painted "gold-leaf" style...


Wood rim wheels 28".
Pedals : Torrington 



The bike is in original paint . 
The only replacement will be the tires which are beyond repair.
If any one knows what year this bike is...that would be nice....

Thanks !


----------



## filmonger (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice Iver !!!! Cool......


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 23, 2014)

*IJ Dating*

Can you post a clearer photo of the head badge so I can see the writing on it?  

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2014)

MOTOmike said:


> Can you post a clearer photo of the head badge so I can see the writing on it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike









The badge reads:
_" IVER JOHNSON'S ARMS & CYCLE WORKS,
FITCHBURG, MASS. U.S.A._  REG US PAT OFF "

The handlebar, seat post & front hub are stamped _"IVER JOHNSON"
_


Rear Morrow brakes 



Rear Hub is stamped : _36-13
                                 MADE IN ELMIRA-NY USA
                           ECLIPSE MACHINE CO. pat in USA
             July 19, Oct. 25 1904-Aug. 24, 1909_


----------



## Handyman (Jan 23, 2014)

*New Arrival*

That's one great looking Iver 2Jakes.  If you could post the serial number (hard to read from your pic) there are many members on this site that can narrow the year down for you.  If the badge is original to the bike it is probably 1921 or newer. I have the identical Iver with the same color combination, same painted wood rims etc. if you need anything for reference. Great find.......................the truss Ivers are my absolute favorites. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Murph68 (Jan 23, 2014)

Very cool!

Jamie


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 23, 2014)

*IJ Dating*

If I'm reading your bike's serial number correctly…..  380914, I would put a date of 1922 to 1923 on this bike.  You also have the head badge that was used on IJ bikes starting in 1921 where Iver Johnson started using the "words"    REG US PAT OFF   at the bottom of their head badges.

Maybe someone who knows the Morrow hub dating code system can chime in regarding the date of your rear hub.

Cool bike!

Mike


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2014)

MOTOmike said:


> If I'm reading your bike's serial number correctly…..  380914, I would put a date of 1922 to 1923 on this bike.  You also have the head badge that was used on IJ bikes starting in 1921 where Iver Johnson started using the "words"    REG US PAT OFF   at the bottom of their head badges.
> 
> Maybe someone who knows the Morrow hub dating code system can chime in regarding the date of your rear hub.
> 
> ...




You got it correctly Mike...

AT first glance, I thought the fenders were completely rusted with just a few areas
of chrome or steel. 
But after careful cleaning...the fenders are  dark maroon color.
Same as the frame. Not sure if the color was red originally that has turned to a dark 
maroon with time.

Btw: Do you or any one know how to loosen this without scratching ?



So far I applied WD-40 .
Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2014)

LOVE the pedals!!!!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bri,

You can't have them!

Like I said before, YOU HAVE ENOUGH TOYS AT HOME!!! 


Ya gotta learn to share, bike brother~~~


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2014)

bricycle said:


> LOVE the pedals!!!!!




Thanks...

Bri...could I borrow the thingamajig tool that loosens this part so 
I can clean the insides ?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2014)

me no have tool...you could make a tool for that....


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 23, 2014)

bricycle said:


> me no have tool...you could make a tool for that....




 I'll post a picture of the tool sometime after lunch .


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I'll post a picture of the tool sometime after lunch .




*I can do this ...but when it comes to tools...
*



*I'm all paws...*






*Thanks for sharing !*


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 23, 2014)

*Morrow Hub Dating*

I searched for old CABE posts and came up with this for Morrow hubs……

The following info was posted about 5 years ago by RMS37:

Morrow hub numbers translate as follows:

The 36 is the spoke hole count.

The 11 or 13 is the hole size, I don?t remember if it relates to the actual size of the hole or the spoke gauge. 

T 4 is the year and quarter code, A = 1931, B = 1932, and so on.  [ Note from Mike:  I believe Morrow did not start using these year / quarter codes until 1931.  So if your Morrow hub does not have this info stamped on it, the hub is pre 1931 ]. 

Mike


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's the tool . This typically came with the tool pouch kit . No markings on it . Sorry , none for sale .  These are harder to find than adjustable wrenches .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 23, 2014)

For those members that don't know . you will also need a tool to pop the crank arm off the tapered spindle. A tie-rod splitter is the easiest for me .


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2014)

To Motomike &  ivrjhnsn ...

You guys are what makes this bike forum the best...



Thanks...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2014)

...and now you know the rest of the story.......good day!


----------



## tailhole (Jan 23, 2014)

*pedals*

Those pedals are really sweet.  Keep us posted as she comes alive.


----------



## MOTOmike (Jan 23, 2014)

*IJ Crank Wrench*



ivrjhnsn said:


> Here's the tool . This typically came with the tool pouch kit . No markings on it . Sorry , none for sale .  These are harder to find than adjustable wrenches .





I would love to have this wrench re-created in a 3D printer, then see if I could get some fabricated.  I know this might be a longshot, but do you have access, or know anyone who has access to a 3D printer?  I would love to get a copy and get some made up.  I bet several others would be interested.

Mike


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 23, 2014)

*older model skillsaw worm drives came with tool like that*

and some grinders


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 23, 2014)

*Park Tool SPA-4*

The  Park Tool SPA-4 works well

http://www.nashbar.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/mProduct4_10052_10053_535517_-1_catNav


----------



## Iverider (Jan 23, 2014)

I made my first removal tool from a washer I cut in half. The cut portion of the washer spans the male threads fitting into the slotted left and thread nut. Grip the washer with vice grips and you're good to go. Nowadays I use a cheap flat stamped steel bike multitool with the "wrench" cut outs along the sides of the tool. The cut outs also span the spindle and fit into the slotted nut well. It really doesn't take too much torque to keep things together when reassembling So don't crank it down too hard!!!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 23, 2014)

You would use be slots on the top or bottom left side of the wrench in the photo


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> View attachment 133726
> 
> You would use be slots on the top or bottom left side of the wrench in the photo




Thanks so much !

Your reply helped to jar my freezing brain or memory mode into 1st gear...

I recall buying an old tool chest with antique tools years ago...









some drops of WD-40 , a slight twist ( no vice-grips ) & ...it works !


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2014)

tailhole said:


> Those pedals are really sweet.  Keep us posted as she comes alive.




I sure will !

I'm the 3rd owner of this Iver. 
The original owners sold it to a company in the 80s. The company kept it on display
for most of the time until I bought it.
This may explain why most of the components are intact & no additions were made.
I will be the first to add to it. This will be the tires .
I doubt if I will ever find another pair of Torrington Stamped rubber pedals ...but I can dream...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 23, 2014)

*Truss Iver*

Keep us posted on your progress....................................you've got one great bike there!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 23, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> For those members that don't know . you will also need a tool to pop the crank arm off the tapered spindle. A tie-rod splitter is the easiest for me .




The crank arm  is off. 



It's tight so I have lubricated to help make it easier for removal.
To loosen turn clockwise.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 24, 2014)

Those Iver bb are fun to crack open (I had to use a torch to get the crank arm off mine).  Good luck & can't wait to see it rollin'!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 24, 2014)

tailhole said:


> Those Iver bb are fun to crack open (I had to use a torch to get the crank arm off mine).  Good luck & can't wait to see it rollin'!



*Iver bb*
Being that this Iver is almost a century old...I'm being cautious. Also, there's no
wear & tear on the bearings & washers at all. Doesn't appear that it has been
tampered or mistreated.
Not knowing whether it loosens clockwise or not....I didn't want to force & put
marks on it.

The first nut turned clockwise to open...so I took a chance & with old leather straps
around the tools I used slight force & it loosened up. I did apply plenty of lube
& let it saturate for a while. So I was able to open ,clean & apply the grease.
******************************************************************

*Head tube*
Now the head tube is another challenge :





Actually it's the handle bar stem that seems to be stuck.
I just applied some wd-40...hoping that it'll seep down &
tomorrow I will try & massage it loose.

 I cleaned the chain & for it's age it's really nice & shiny with 
 no rust . Same with the sprocket. I removed the dirt stuck to
 to the teeth otherwise this will go back to the chain I just cleaned.





Next time: *Torrington pedals*

It's a slow process & hoping to put it together soon !


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 25, 2014)

With all this fuss about Iver Johnson bicycles lately here, I want one.

Should this thread should be in "Projects"..........?

It's a very interesting thread, nonetheless!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 25, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> With all this fuss about Iver Johnson bicycles lately here, I want one.
> 
> Should this thread should be in "Projects"..........?
> 
> It's a very interesting thread, nonetheless!!!!!!!!






Last night the same thought occurred to me....

So...if you'll excuse me....while  I pack up all the stuff lying around &
head on down to the "Projects" section.

Btw: I like what you have done with the Mead... Nice ! :eek:


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 14, 2014)

*Iver Johnson*



tailhole said:


> Those pedals are really sweet.  Keep us posted as she comes alive.




Someone had something similar to this mounted on his 'Iver" frame...



I bought this today...

I think it will look just fine on mine...



I believe he used magnets to attach to the frame......not sure !


----------



## tailhole (Feb 14, 2014)

*Yeah,*

that was me.  Use 3/8" rare earth magents, 2 of them.  Smaller magnets won't hold through pothole, curb jumps and spills, but the 3/8" will.  I have wrenches on all my bikes and I've never lost one or had it come loose.
Anyway, your project is really coming along very nicely.  I was helping two friends with their IJ truss frame builds this week.  There's gonna be several of these on the streets around Denver soon.  Good luck with yours!


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 14, 2014)

*Rare earth magnets*



tailhole said:


> that was me.  Use 3/8" rare earth magents, 2 of them.  Smaller magnets won't hold through pothole, curb jumps and spills, but the 3/8" will.  I have wrenches on all my bikes and I've never lost one or had it come loose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

